# Golden Retriever with short hair



## Megora

Do you have any pictures? 

Short hair is relative....


----------



## Judi

One of my purebreed Goldens has shorter hair than the other.


----------



## herbertriggs

*My AKC GR also with short hair at 3 months now*

Glad I found this site, which my 3 month GR puppy also has short coat compared to other pictures of GRs I see online. Causes me to question if my puppy is really a purebread GR. He is AKC registered and I have all the purebread docs, but I can't help but question this when I see other folks GRs as well as people asking my breed is he. Do you think he looks like a full GR?


----------



## Alaska7133

Yes. They can have short fur when they are young. As an adult the length can vary. I wouldn't be concerned.


----------



## Megora

He looks like a golden puppy going through the ganglies.  

Don't worry. They fluff out.


----------



## herbertriggs

Thank you luvbuzz for responding. I've been contemplating whether or not to get a DNA test done just to solve it once and for all. No matter what the results are, I still love and will keep the dog. He's family now. I guess hearing it from some experienced GR owners helps assures me that he is. Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## luvbuzz

Looks pure golden to me. He is beautiful.


----------



## Mom of Maizie

herbertriggs said:


> ... my 3 month GR puppy also has short coat compared to other pictures of GRs I see online. Causes me to question if my puppy is really a purebread GR.


Your puppy looks precious. The picture brought a smile to my face because I remember when my puppy looked like yours. I remember people wondering if mine was a lab!!! The hair really doesn't begin to grow to look like a golden retriever until they are older. Mine began to get some longer hair about 8 months I think, but that can vary a good bit is what I've heard. 

Meanwhile, enjoy those puppy months, because one day you'll wonder how the time flew by so quickly!!!

Jill


----------



## Blondie

My husband will bring up the subject of Maggie's short hair on occassion and makes comments that I have learned to ignore. During Maggie's young puppy days, he thought she looked more like a lab. I had a few run in's with strangers who thought the same thing. My husband will say Maggie only looks like a golden when her ears are perked up. My husband also see's the longer wavy haired golden up the street that is clearly overweight and he thinks that looks like a golden retriever! My advice, if you run into people who make comments, ignore, smile and move on. 
PS Yes, I will be honest and say this has been a "sore spot," with me countless times. I am getting older and wiser, by letting it go.


----------



## sameli102

herbertriggs said:


> Glad I found this site, which my 3 month GR puppy also has short coat compared to other pictures of GRs I see online. Causes me to question if my puppy is really a purebread GR. He is AKC registered and I have all the purebread docs, but I can't help but question this when I see other folks GRs as well as people asking my breed is he. Do you think he looks like a full GR?


I would not be concerned at all....attached are pictures of Tilley and Parker somewhere around 4 months old and now. I do think he looks 100% Golden. Coats vary. My Tilley is a lighter coat, Parker is medium and Ty is heave coated. Give me the lighter coat any day, it is soooo easy to take care of. Tilley doesn't have much leg fringe. Parker is perfect his coat is very manageable with nice fringe. Ty's is beautiful but a lot more work.


----------



## goldilover2650

My 10 week old has very short fur. Someone asked me last night if she was mixed with a daschund!!! Haha! She is from a field line and I have heard they tend to have shorter fur. It sounds like coats can vary so I am sure yours is purebred. He is gorgeous and looks like a golden to me.

My puppy is my fifth golden and all my others were little furballs so it does make you question things. I am on my phone so can't post a pic right now....


----------



## herbertriggs

Thank you Luvbuzz, Jill, and Blondie! Because this puppy is growing on us, it is offensive when people make comments like that. A neighbor even ask if he was a mutt. Really? Ugghh.. I've seen the puppy's parents and all, which everything checks out. Hearing some feedback like this makes me feel a bit better about the puppy we purchased.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

To the OP... we'd need to see a picture, but at 22 months your dog should definitely have a longer coat and feathering.

If he looks like this...










He's probably a Yellow Lab or mix.


----------



## herbertriggs

*Thank you Sameli102 for posting your pictures, which looks just like my puppy!!! That's really assuring! And the second pic of the GRs running is the same dogs? If so, WOW! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm so glad to have found this site with great people. Thank you.
*


----------



## herbertriggs




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

herbertriggs said:


> Thank you luvbuzz for responding. I've been contemplating whether or not to get a DNA test done just to solve it once and for all. No matter what the results are, I still love and will keep the dog. He's family now. I guess hearing it from some experienced GR owners helps assures me that he is. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Your little one is adorable, the coat will come in with time. Both of my Goldens are adopted, one from a GR Rescue and the other from my County Humane Society, but both are purebred Goldens, although not well bred goldens. 

My girl is from Confirmation lines, she has a very thick heavy coat with a long flowing tail and feathering on her legs. My boy is from Field Lines, his coat is much thinner and much different from my girl's.

I agree with Sameli102 about the two coats. My girl sheds a lot mainly during the very hot summers here on the Coast, my boy not so much. He's dry in about 1-1.5 hours, my girl litterally takes all day to dry even if I use a dryer on her.


----------



## sameli102

herbertriggs said:


> *Thank you Sameli102 for posting your pictures, which looks just like my puppy!!! That's really assuring! And the second pic of the GRs running is the same dogs? If so, WOW! They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! I'm so glad to have found this site with great people. Thank you.
> *


Yes they are the same dogs. In both pics Tilley (thinnest coat) is on left in both and Parker (perfect and easy to handle coat for me) on right. They didn't really get much coat until maybe 7 months. Maybe longer for Tilley. My Ty was a fuzzier pup but his coat is so thick and he sheds the worst. 
I wouldn't waste time on DNA testing he looks exactly like mine did. I'd expect him to look like one of his parents.


----------



## sameli102

I can see in his picture that his tail is starting to get the little wisps that grow into feathers. Enjoy this stage of not too much hair! He is very cute!


----------



## sameli102

Just to give you an idea of the time it takes...here is Parker at 5 months, and the 2nd one at 3 years. Of course they are all different in coat patterns but he went from nothing to a nice coat.


----------



## herbertriggs

Wow Sameli! My puppy looks exactly like yours did! Your dogs are beautiful!!! No kidding! Wow. Actually seeing the before and after pics makes me feel so much better!!!! Thank you for posting!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## rabidyankee

Our first Golden had rather short hair for over a year and then it came in like gangbusters. People would ask if she had "a little collie" in her! :yuck: Our current Golden is one year old today and has more hair and feathers than any Golden I have ever seen and he is very light colored and with a darker "racing stripe" along his back. We keep getting asked if he is a purebred or why does his head look so square or what breed is he "because he does not look like a GR!"  I tell them his mother is a Setter and his father is a Pointer and he is an Up-Setter and a Dissa-Pointer. :


----------



## herbertriggs




----------



## mylissyk

He's perfect and precious, so is your daughter!


----------



## vcm5

They look Golden to me!!


----------



## herbertriggs

Thank you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldilover2650

Hi

Herbertriggs ..I think our pups look alot alike Here is a pic of my Bella


----------



## herbertriggs

Lol!! They sure do look alike! Your dog is beautiful. So glad to see another GR puppy like ours. I'm convinced ours is 100% GR. thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

